# Gibt es ein Case Management für Java Application Server?



## flashfactor (15. Nov 2007)

Wie Ihr im Titel lesen könnt suche ich nach einem Case Management für Java Application Server. Als Referenz könnte man das Case Management aus dem SAP-Bereich nennen.

Gund dafür ist das man wir versuchen in unserer Firma den Entwicklungsprozess im Bereich Java Revisions sicher zu machen.

Gruß


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2007)

Für all diejenigen die mit SAP nix am Hut haben, was ist "Case Management"?



> Gund dafür ist das man wir versuchen in unserer Firma den Entwicklungsprozess im Bereich Java Revisions sicher zu machen.


Was meinst du mit "sicher machen"?


----------



## flashfactor (15. Nov 2007)

Zu 1)
Case Management ist kein Begriff der durch SAP erfunden wurde.
Unter Case Management im Bereich Application Server verstehe ich eine Versionierung sowie ein Transportsystem mit 
Berechtigungsschiene. Es gibt zwar noch weitere Teilbereiche aber dies wären für meinen Fall die wichtigsten Punkte.

Hier mal aufgelistet was es beinhalten sollte.
*Verwaltung der Quellcodes (Subversion oder ein anderes Versionierungstool sollte auch am Port sein)
*zentraler Buildservice
*Transport von Entwicklungen innerhalb eines sog. Development-Tracks
*

Zu 2)
Bei uns in der Firma gibt es eine innen Revision. Die verschiedene Prozesse so wie Softwarelösungen prüft ob Sie sicher oder eher unsicher ist. Dazu werdne oft auch externe Berater herangezogen.


Ein weitere Info noch. Im Java Enterprise Bereich (SAP Portal) hat bereits SAP mit einer eigenen Lösung dazu mich hellhörig gemacht (NWDI = NetWeaver Development Infrastructure). Aber leider stehen eine paar Punkte dagegen diese Software zu nutzen für unsere Produkte die auf nicht SAP Portalservern laufen.

* Es ist sehr dauer
* Es kann nur für SAP Portal verwendte werden (laut SAP)
* Es ist sehr kompleziert von der Bedienung
* Es ist noch nicht sehr ausgereift

So das sind schon mal ein paar Infos dazu was ich suche.

Gruß


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2007)

Den zentralen Build Service könntest du mit Maven2 erschlagen(auch autmatisch wenn gewünscht), die Versionierung kann über Subversion/CVS erledigt werden(Maven2 kann über das Netz auf die Repositories zugreifen), Software Configuration Management hilft die Übersicht zu bewahren.


----------



## flashfactor (15. Nov 2007)

Aber es gibt noch kein fertiges Gesamtpaket wenn ich dich richtig verstehe.

Gruß


----------



## ms (15. Nov 2007)

Maven und svn/cvs sind fertige Gesamtpakete.
Natürlich gibt es dazu keine Krawattenträger und Klinkenputzer, die es dir für ein Haus verkaufen.

ms


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2007)

> Natürlich gibt es dazu keine Krawattenträger und Klinkenputzer, die es dir für ein Haus verkaufen.


Kann man auf PowerPoint Präsentationen, Visitenkartenaustausch und nichtssagende Modewörter (Case Mangement) verzichten?

Wann soll man denn dann noch seinen guten Anzug mit Armanikrawatte tragen?


----------

